# Earthquake in Japan



## Admin US West (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm extending my sincere condolences to those affected by the disaster that has struck Japan.

Here is a link to Some Red Cross Donation sites.

http://www.google.com/crisisresponse/japanquake2011.html

http://american.redcross.org/site/PageServer?pagename=ntld_main

http://www.redcross.org.uk/Donate-Now/Make-a-single-donation/Japan-Tsunami-Appeal

I've closed discussion.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are early reports. With the nuke plant shutdowns, lots of people are out of power temporarily, and more news will be coming in for days.


----------



## Somchai (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope that those people who live there can get back and put their lives back very soon.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 12, 2011)

Hundreds, possibly thousands of people died to day in Japan. those who wish to make jokes or political comments, do it somewhere else!


----------



## ronderick (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a sad day to see reports on the aftermath. The number of deaths and those gone missing is expected to hit the four digits (the news just placed the figure at 1600). 

There are reports of entire trains being swepted away by the tsunami, not to mention cities where 1/3 have been engulfed by fire (http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/11/kesennuma-burns-night-earthquake). Evacuation order has also been issued for one of the nuke plants, and the latest seem to state that there's somekind of leak of the chemicals.

As for effects on the industry, here's an article from Businessweek:
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-03-11/sony-toyota-halt-plants-as-quake-damages-japanese-factories.html


----------



## tzalmagor (Mar 12, 2011)

Just read all people within 10Km radius of the nuclear power station were evacuated.

I wish Japan the very best, and mostly that they wouldn't get a 2nd Chernobyl to top all the damages already suffered.


----------



## xsiuser (Mar 12, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Those are early reports. With the nuke plant shutdowns, lots of people are out of power temporarily, and more news will be coming in for days.



not yet, but it seems like it will affect the supply thou


----------



## Osiris30 (Mar 12, 2011)

tzalmagor said:


> Just read all people within 10Km radius of the nuclear power station were evacuated.
> 
> I wish Japan the very best, and mostly that they wouldn't get a 2nd Chernobyl to top all the damages already suffered.



Well the good news on that front is it appears the nuclear plant situation is under control now. Now the really 'nasty' part of the whole process starts, identify and collect those not fortunate enough to survive the quake/tsunami.


----------



## Zambanro (Mar 13, 2011)

A news update:
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0312/TKY201103120436.html

Google translate result 
According to Canon, Utsunomiya plant to produce lenses for SLR cameras (Utsunomiya), which have ceased operation due to the roof of a building and falls. For Canon has a large plant in the region among the worst affected of the earthquake was, it might affect the production of high quality lenses. This plant has been out a dozen injured.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 13, 2011)

Zambanro said:


> A news update:
> http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0312/TKY201103120436.html
> 
> Google translate result
> According to Canon, Utsunomiya plant to produce lenses for SLR cameras (Utsunomiya), which have ceased operation due to the roof of a building and falls. For Canon has a large plant in the region among the worst affected of the earthquake was, it might affect the production of high quality lenses. This plant has been out a dozen injured.



Right now, I think my concern is with the people affected by the earthquake and flooding, and displacement due to the nuclear reactor failures.

Yet another nuclear reactor is failing, and a last ditch effort to cool the reactor that has a partial meltdown by flooding it with seawater will take at least another day, and if it doesn't work, it could be a much larger issue yet.


----------



## ronderick (Mar 13, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Right now, I think my concern is with the people affected by the earthquake and flooding, and displacement due to the nuclear reactor failures.
> 
> Yet another nuclear reactor is failing, and a last ditch effort to cool the reactor that has a partial meltdown by flooding it with seawater will take at least another day, and if it doesn't work, it could be a much larger issue yet.



http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20110313-OYT1T00406.htm

The police commissioner of Miyagi prefecture (one of the heavily-damaged prefectures) said the death toll in the municipality alone is expected to hit 10,000. So far, there's a total of 400,000 people nationwide displaced by the earthquake and tsunami.

There's also report that 19 people have been irradiated, and another 160 are suspected to be exposed to the radiation from the nuclear plant 
http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20110314a1.html

But the ordeal seems to continue at other places: the latest news is that the volcano in Kyushu is sprouting flames again:
http://www.nhk.or.jp/lnews/kagoshima/5054591421.html

The Japanese government is also taking actions to deal with power shortage crisis. Areas in Tokyo and surrounding areas will be taking turns with scheduled power downages.


----------



## Camweis (Mar 13, 2011)

So will there be any delays in the shipping of the Lenses or Cameras? is it true that one plant was affected by the earthquake?


----------



## Camweis (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.canon.com/news/2011/mar13e.pdf


----------



## Flake (Mar 14, 2011)

Canon Utsunomiya plant has taken damage, quite a distance from the epicentre, Sigma are reporting serious damage to machines (Plant is Aizu Fukushima). It is inconceivable that Nikons Sendai Plant has escaped without damage as it's much much closer to the epicentre, and the town of Sendai has been heavily damaged.

Sources:

http://www.x3magazine.com/asides/no-human-damage-at-sigma-aizu-factory-after-japan-earthquake/

http://optics.org/news/2/3/12

Post Script:

Nikon is now reporting damage to the Sendai facility and injuries to staff, although everythings a bit vague. It seems to be the Japanese way to report everything OK until it's shown to be otherwise. In the West we'd say we don't know or there's no information, but then it's a very different culture.

http://www.nikon.com/about/news/2011/0314_01.htm


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm extending my sincere condolences to those affected by the disaster that has struck Japan.

Here is a link to Some Red Cross Donation sites.

http://www.google.com/crisisresponse/japanquake2011.html

http://american.redcross.org/site/PageServer?pagename=ntld_main

http://www.redcross.org.uk/Donate-Now/Make-a-single-donation/Japan-Tsunami-Appeal

I've closed discussion.


----------

